
Google Cloud Customer: We incorrectly stated your account was terminated - andrewstuart
Dear Google customer,<p>You are receiving this email because you are a Google Cloud Platform, Firebase, or API customer.<p>Your billing account has been terminated for failure to provide a valid payment instrument or for not making all overdue payments within 30 days of notice. In addition the related Project(s) and&#x2F;or Service(s) have been terminated.<p>If you wish to request reinstatement of your billing account and to pay all amounts past due and to update your account with valid payment information, follow this link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;console.cloud.google.com&#x2F;billing&#x2F;settings<p>If you have any questions please contact us using this form: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;code&#x2F;contact&#x2F;cloud_platform_billing<p>----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello Google Cloud Customer,<p>On Tuesday, June 12, we incorrectly sent you an email stating that your billing account had been terminated for non-payment. No action is required on your part, and there has been no change to your active billing accounts. This email was sent in reference to billing accounts that had already been terminated.<p>The email subject read &quot;Urgent: your billing account [billing-account-id] has been terminated&quot; and was sent from CloudPlatform-noreply@google​.com between 14:45 and 15:53 Pacific Daylight Time.<p>We have corrected the cause of this error and apologize for any confusion these emails caused.<p>If you have any questions or require assistance, please contact Google Cloud Billing Support.
======
QuinnyPig
Holy crap. That’s not a great user experience.

------
deathtrader666
Classic Google!

~~~
stevekemp
They're not alone, a few weeks ago I received "billing alerts" from AWS
despite my outstanding balance being minimal and way below my alerting-
threshold(s).

Scary to receive such things, and definitely not a great experience though.

